# DD externe et voyage en avion ...



## wagonr (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai une petite question concernant mon DD externe (un valeureux ICE au passage) qui va bientôt m'accompagner outre-Atlantique en avion. Je ne me pose pas de question sur le fait qu'il va apprécierle voyage, mais plutôt sur l'accueil que lui réservera Mr le Douanier.

En effet, je n'ai pas encore de portable, et compte m'acheter un powerbook une fois sur place. J'ai donc acheté par avance un DD externe pour emporter tous mes docuements, mes montages, mes vidéos, mes mp3 etc etc. 
Quel accueil le douanier va t il lui réserver sachant que je n'aurai pas d'ordinateur portable pour montrer qu'il fonctionne bien. De plus, dedans, il doit bien y avoir une ou deux bricoles dont je n'ai pas tous les droits dessus (hmm hmm).
J'ai plutot intérêt à l'emmitoufler dans la valise dans la soute vous pensez ? ma valise ne risque t elle pas d'être ouverte dans ce cas ?

je sais pas trop comment le trimbaler en fait.
merci à ceux qui connaissant les réactions des douaniers vis à vis des DD externes de m'éclairer !
merci
@+


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (26 Juillet 2004)

Euh, je connais pas les réactions des douaniers, mais je te déconseille fortement de le laisser dans la valise... les porteurs ne sont pas ce qu'il y a de plus délicats dans les aéroports... :/


----------



## wagonr (27 Juillet 2004)

bah dans la valise, çà ne me fait pas peur, en le mettant en plein milieu emballé au max et dans du papier bulle par exemple çà devrait aller. Maintenant je me demande comment réagissent des douaniers moyens en voyant une mécanique de disque dur en passant une valise aux rayons x

- c'est bon c'est un DD
- mmm c'est vraiment un DD çà ? => ouverture et vérification !!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2004)

Bof, au pire ils le branchent, entendent le bruit des têtes et du moteur et en déduisent que c'est pas un pain de C4, non ?
Pis ils s'en foutent de ce qu'il y a dessus, les douaniers, du moment que c'est pas le plan des conduites d'aération du pentagone.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Je voyage régulièrement uniquement accompagné d'un DD externe LaCie casé négligemment dans mon bagage à main ! (parfois ma femme m'accompagne aussi n'ayez crainte, mais elle fait plus de bruit que mon DD !  ) - jamais eu une seule remarque ni une seule question !
Mais; il est vrai que je voyage uniquement en Europe !!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> bah dans la valise, çà ne me fait pas peur, en le mettant en plein milieu emballé au max et dans du papier bulle par exemple çà devrait aller. Maintenant je me demande comment réagissent des douaniers moyens en voyant une mécanique de disque dur en passant une valise aux rayons x
> 
> - c'est bon c'est un DD
> - mmm c'est vraiment un DD çà ? => ouverture et vérification !!


 C'est bon, c'est pas des noeuds, les douaniers américains ! Ils savent ce que c'est qu'un disque dur, et des DD externes, ils doivent en voir passer pas mal dans une seule journée. Le tien, ils le laisseront passer comme tout les autres sans en vérifier le contenu, t'es pas le seul à en posséder un, et ils ont plus à faire avec les cutters et les cure-dents qu'avec les DD externes.

 Je dis ça sans jamais avoir passer la douane américaine, mais un peu de jugeotte, que diable !


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je voyage régulièrement uniquement accompagné d'un DD externe LaCie casé négligemment dans mon bagage à main ! (parfois ma femme m'accompagne aussi n'ayez crainte, mais elle fait plus de bruit que mon DD !  ) - jamais eu une seule remarque ni une seule question !
> Mais; il est vrai que je voyage uniquement en Europe !!!!!



Bah alors, ou t'étais passé ????  
En vacances avec ton rav et ton disque dur ????

En tous cas, nous dirons à ta femme que tu trouves qu'elle ronronne mieux que le DD de chez laCie (chien fidèle ?) 

Welcome back, dude !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> le DD de chez laCie (chien fidèle ?)


Arf ! woulf .... super-forme aussi ce matin !!!!
   :love:


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! woulf .... super-forme aussi ce matin !!!!
> :love:



ah wouais, ze pète le feu ce matin   
Non en fait, j'en ai plein les bottes d'être coincé au taff, bon allez, zou un autre café, histoire de rester SUPER CALME !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (parfois ma femme m'accompagne aussi n'ayez crainte, mais elle fait plus de bruit que mon DD !  )



 

et voilà qu'il relance le débat sur la défragmentation


----------



## wagonr (27 Juillet 2004)

hmm désolé ...
double post involontaire


----------



## wagonr (27 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, c'est pas des noeuds, les douaniers américains ! Ils savent ce que c'est qu'un disque dur, et des DD externes, ils doivent en voir passer pas mal dans une seule journée. Le tien, ils le laisseront passer comme tout les autres sans en vérifier le contenu, t'es pas le seul à en posséder un, et ils ont plus à faire avec les cutters et les cure-dents qu'avec les DD externes.
> 
> Je dis ça sans jamais avoir passer la douane américaine, mais un peu de jugeotte, que diable !


évidemment j'y ai pensé. Le truc que je me demande, c'est de savoir si le fait de passer à la douane avec un DD externe SANS l'ordinateur kivabien avec ne vas pas leur faire se poser des questions (sur koi d'ailleurs ..) parce que je n'aurai aucun moyen de leur montrer qu'il marche effectivement à part le brancher sur une prise et leur faire voir la diode bleue et leur fait écouter le ronronnement 
voila merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> évidemment j'y ai pensé. Le truc que je me demande, c'est de savoir si le fait de passer à la douane avec un DD externe SANS l'ordinateur kivabien avec ne vas pas leur faire se poser des questions (sur koi d'ailleurs ..) parce que je n'aurai aucun moyen de leur montrer qu'il marche effectivement à part le brancher sur une prise et leur faire voir la diode bleue et leur fait écouter le ronronnement
> voila merci pour vos réponses !


 Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de suspect à se ballader avec un DD externe sans pc à proximité... Si t'es du genre à culpabiliser à chaque fois que tu fais quelques choses un tant soi peu bizarre, alors faut apprendre à te détendre. Allez ! Entraine-toi ce week-end : va chez Carrefour pour acheter un sac isotherme et rien que ça ; ça intriguera la caissière, une bonne occasion d'échanger un sourire. Puis va acheter des glaces chez Leclerc avec son sac isotherme Carrefour ; là, la caissière ne devrait même pas s'en rendre compte. Y a rien de grave, tu verras


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Petit conseil de "pro" (  ) : au moins tu chercheras à dissimuler l'objet "litigieux" (si tant est qu'un DD externe peut être considéré comme un objet litigieux), au moins on te posera de question !!!  
Si tu savais combien de "choses" j'ai déjà passé comme ça en les étalant devant le nez des douaniers.... :rateau: 
Bon ! Faut pas abuser non plus ... un canon de kalachnikov qui dépasse de ton sac à dos ou un kilo d'herbe qui déborde de tes baskets ça risque de craindre un max !!!  

Alors, reste cool ... un DD externe, même solitaire, ça ne reste qu'un DD externe !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

Sans compter que maintenant avec tous les iPods qui se baladent sans leur Mac ou leur PC ca en fait des disques dur en vadrouille... Si les douniers devaient vérifier ce qu'il y a sur tous les iPods qui passent y aurait moins de chomage aux States...

A moins que tu ne sois fichié comme agent de renseignement ennemi


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! Je résiste pas. Je laisse au modo le soin d'estimer si c'est publiable ou pas, et s'il décide de me censurer, je me plierai à la décision de bon coeur 

Des amis ont fait passer de la beuh à une frontière européenne. Pour ça, ils l'ont planqué dans un pot de nutella. Ils l'ont plongé neuf dans l'eau bouillante pour pouvoir enlever l'opercule d'aluminium sans le déchirer. Ils ont enlevé un peu de nutella, mis la beuh en sachet à la place, recollé l'opercule (et l'etiquette qui s'était décollé dans le bain-marie) et refermé le pot. C'est d'autant mieux passé qu'ils n'ont pas croisé les douaniers  En tout cas, la beuh était bonne, vraiment. Le nutella aussi, quoique le bain-marie l'aie durci et la beuh arômatisé... Mais c'est pas désagréable comme goût 

Une autre fois, les mêmes amis n'ont pas pris ces précautions et ont croisé les douaniers. Ceux-ci ont demandé à inspecter le coffre de la voiture. Lequel était si plein de bordel que les douaniers ont sur le champs renoncé à la fouille ! Y a vraiment de la veine que pour la racaille 

Ce sont évidemment des anecdotes que je vous raconte à titre amical, pas des conseils que je vous donne, hein


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

Et si on planque un DD externe dans un pot de nutella boulli et de la beuh dans un iPod tu crois que ca passe?


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et si on planque un DD externe dans un pot de nutella boulli et de la beuh dans un iPod tu crois que ca passe?


 C'est quand même risqué : ils ont des chiens entraînés pour renifler les données sur les supports magnétiques. Si t'as des mp3 de Bob Marley sur ton DD, ils ne te louperont pas, nutella ou pas


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

Et alors si t'as la version livre numerique du "Festin nu" ou de "Last exit to Brooklin" sur l'iPod t'es bon pour la chaise electrique avec toute la dope qu'il y a la dedans!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Que contient le disque dur de wagonR ? 
La femme de thebig couvrira t'elle le bruit du decollage ?  :love:
Bob marley est il soluble dans le nutella ? 

vous le saurez bientot dans la suite de : "Maman, mon DD externe voyage en avion" 
le thread qui va pas tarder à se barrer en couille.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le thread qui va pas tarder à se barrer en couille.


...c'est bien parti !!!!!!!!
    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est bien parti !!!!!!!!
> :love:


 Et si on planque une couille dans Mme Zebig, faut la mettre en soute ou ca passera (bien emballé) a la douane de JFK?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

On rigole, on rigole, mais en début d'année, je me suis fait ch... en revenant de Marrakech avec du tabac aromatisé pour ma chicha !!!!!  
Ils ont  relevé mon identité et prélevé un échantillon avant de me laisser repartir après une quinzaine de minutes...
Heureusement que c'était vraiment du tabac pour chicha ... ...      

ps : faut quand même avouer qu'ils ont été sympas, limite un peu rigolards !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et si on planque une couille dans Mme Zebig



   ... tu veux mon pied dans les tiennes ???? ...    
 :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

faut laisser les gosses tranquilles


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu veux mon pied dans les tiennes ???? ...
> :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


j'ai oublié de préciser "apres l'avoir fait bouillir pour décoller l'opercule"

    

:love:


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai oublié de préciser "apres l'avoir fait bouillir pour décoller l'opecule"
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


 Ouch ! :sick: :casse: T'as intérêt à être généreux sur la dose de novocaïne, jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouch ! :sick: :casse: T'as intérêt à être généreux sur la dose de novocaïne, jpmiss


C'est pas moi qui paye, j'suis dans le public


----------



## wagonr (27 Juillet 2004)

MORT DE RIRE 
c'est bon maintenant j'suis rassuré  je peux y aller la gueulle enfarinnée 

merci à tous 
(pas mal le coup du pot de nutella !)


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2004)

Pour revenir au sujet.

Les douaniers s'en moquent. La raison pour laquelle ils font démarrer les portables, c'est tout simplement qu'aux rayons X, les accus ont une densité proche des explosifs. Puisqu'il n'y a pas de piles dans un disque externe, il n'y a aucune raison de le faire démarrer.

Voyage donc tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme. (27 Juillet 2004)

Oui aucun risque pour le dédé, excepté si tu as ce type de journal enregistré sur ton Disque dur ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet.
> 
> Les douaniers s'en moquent. La raison pour laquelle ils font démarrer les portables, c'est tout simplement qu'aux rayons X, les accus ont une densité proche des explosifs. Puisqu'il n'y a pas de piles dans un disque externe, il n'y a aucune raison de le faire démarrer.
> 
> Voyage donc tranquille.


Pourquoi ils le font pas avec les iPods alors (j'en sais qqs chose)?
Y a une batterie dans les iPods...


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2004)

Il faut leur laisser le temps, ils viennent juste de se mettre à tester les walkman K7 ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

Bah oui mais justement un iPod ca doit leur faire tout drole sur l'ecran, surtout si ils ne savent pas ce que c'est. Du coup ils auraient du me demander a chaques fois ce que c'etait alors que j'ai jamais eu de probleme. Et pourtant j'ai eu un iPod dès sa sortie (le G1 5Go donc vraiment pas connu) et j'ai passé plein de frontieres en avion avec sans aucun souci.


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2004)

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre la logique du douanier ...

Un petit exemple :
Enfant, je me souviens que les douaniers iraniens avaient confisqué le pistolet à eau (en plastique orange) de mon frère parce que c'était une arme .... Moi j'ai eu super peur qu'ils trouvent mon snoopy agressif !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre la logique du douanier ...


"J'suis pas un imbécile puisque j'suis douanier" Fernand Raynaud...


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On rigole, on rigole, mais en début d'année, je me suis fait ch... en revenant de Marrakech avec du tabac aromatisé pour ma chicha !!!!!
> Ils ont  relevé mon identité et prélevé un échantillon avant de me laisser repartir après une quinzaine de minutes...
> Heureusement que c'était vraiment du tabac pour chicha ... ...
> 
> ps : faut quand même avouer qu'ils ont été sympas, limite un peu rigolards !!!!! :love:  :love:



avoue qu'ils avaient gouté ton tabac qui fait rire


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre la logique du douanier ...
> 
> Un petit exemple :
> Enfant, je me souviens que les douaniers iraniens avaient confisqué le pistolet à eau (en plastique orange) de mon frère parce que c'était une arme .... Moi j'ai eu super peur qu'ils trouvent mon snoopy agressif !!!



Oui, mais bon, là vous l'avez cherché: 1° le flingue c'est mal, 2° snoopy c'est LE symbole de l'impérialisme américain, non franchement, vous seriez tombé sur moi, on vous réeduquerait encore sur place


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

Bah si ils ont peur des batteries, g pas intérêt à voyager souvent vu le matos que je me trimballe en balade  

Par contre, chose sympa, je crois qu'il ne font pas les difficiles devant le personnel navigant commercial... Dont je ferai bientôt partie 8)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, chose sympa, je crois qu'il ne font pas les difficiles devant le personnel navigant commercial... Dont je ferai bientôt partie 8)


Bientot hotesse? :love:  :love:  :rateau:    :affraid: :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bientot hotesse? :love:  :love:  :rateau:    :affraid: :affraid:  :mouais:



Ou pilote, vilain macho sexiste


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bientot hotesse? :love:  :love:  :rateau:    :affraid: :affraid:  :mouais:


 Vi, comme ma camarade Natacha   :love: :love:


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Vi, comme ma camarade Natacha   :love: :love:



ahhhh le prestige de l'uniforme  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

message effacé par Chagregel, motif: n'est pas dans le forum Mac Portables


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ou pilote, vilain macho sexiste


 Si tu savais


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2004)

... comment je me comporte avec les infirmières (je termine pour toi jpmiss  )


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

J'imagine en effet


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ... comment je me comporte avec les infirmières (je termine pour toi jpmiss  )



Moi aussi, j'kiffe trop les femmes en uniforme : policières, pervenches, gendarmettes et surtout les douanières (pour revenir dans le sujet du tradada  )


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

Quelle belle tentative de retour dans le sujet


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'kiffe trop les femmes en uniforme : policières, pervenches, gendarmettes et surtout les douanières (pour revenir dans le sujet du tradada  )


 N'empeche que le jour où, lors d'une soirée, je suis tombé sur une fille qui m'a dit «je suis douanière», je suis resté comme un con, la bouche ouverte, avec dans ma pauvre tête un peu fatiguée (c'etait un 1er janvier) une seule pensée :«ben merde, voilà un boulot qui fait pas rever quand on est môme».

Au bout de quelques interminables secondes, scotché que j'etais par la confrontation à ce métier inattendu, je n'ai  pu m'enpecher de le dire et surtout de passer les minutes suivantes à m'en excuser.
Autant dire que c'est pas cette année là que j'ai exaucé mes fantasmes d'uniforme.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> N'empeche que le jour où, lors d'une soirée, je suis tombé sur une fille qui m'a dit «je suis douanière», je suis resté comme un con, la bouche ouverte, avec dans ma pauvre tête un peu fatiguée (c'etait un 1er janvier) une seule pensée :«ben merde, voilà un boulot qui fait pas rever quand on est môme».
> 
> Au bout de quelques interminables secondes, scotché que j'etais par la confrontation à ce métier inattendu, je n'ai  pu m'enpecher de le dire et surtout de passer les minutes suivantes à m'en excuser.
> Autant dire que c'est pas cette année là que j'ai exaucé mes fantasmes d'uniforme.



A ta place, j'aurais entonné le célèbre air de la Compagnie Créole : "comme dans les tableau/du douanier rousseau". Et hop, une de plus emballée grâce à mon bel organe


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> grâce à mon bel organe



Il passe aux detecteurs?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il passe aux detecteurs?


Ouais, mais en biais alors ........ :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2004)

Mwouarfff!!!!


----------

